# Chronic Constipation, a short story - Advice / Opinions would be greatly appreciated.



## Mitchj (May 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for the whole introduction, story thing, but feel free to move it if its not







I first started getting serous IBS problems roughly 5 years ago, i had never really suffered badly from constipation before than, incidentally it took a 'practical joke' of one of the school clowns thinking it would be funny to knee me in the bum to set it off. Something felt wrong straight away, and whether it was a actual physical or mental issue, it kick started the non stop constipation.I'v been fighting it for years, in the past Metamucil and exercise have been my weapons, with laxatives only when necessary. I find the constipation itself is extremely dependent on my phsycological state of mind, and when im extremely happy im often able to go to the toilet. Over time my dosage of the metamucil increased. To roughly 5 tablespoons a day. My bowl habbits were never normal, i suffed from gas and other bloating feelings of uncomfort but that didn't bother me, i just wished i didn't need to get up everyday, preparing and hoping i'd get some form of bowl movement, because despite what people tell you, i do feel very uncomfortable if i don't go everyday.Fast forwared to now, my bowl has gotten in the habbit of only going in the morning regardless of more or less anything. I have to follow a set routine, have vita brits for breakfast, and come and sit on the computer for a few minutes and it will open. But otherwise it simply doesnt, it doesnt even feel like it can. Lately i'v been taking lactulose to help myself go in the morning, but im concerned with the long term usage of this laxative. Iv been and seen numerous docters and specialists, had a colonoscaphy and nothing.This week in particular, my tail bone and bowl as a whole have been extremely sore. Sitting and driving have become very uncomfortable, and my bowl just doesnt feel like its capable of passing anything. I'm only 19, this is getting rediculous. I just wonder sometimes is there something wrong with my bowl physically, or is it just IBS. I have no hope for the future and just feel generally depressed about everything happening to me. I'v posted this in the hope that someone can share some knowledge, or experience with me that will assist in living, i really don't have much to offer here, as its been a sliding slope for me. But anything that could be off use would be muchly appreciated.Thanks for your time


----------



## 16476 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,I can completely understand what you are going through. I'm a 23 year old female and have had chronic IBS-C for 5 years now. I ignored it for the first 3-4 years and I could handle the wave of nausea and pain every now and then cos once it was over I felt fine. Now, however, I can only manage to cope if I stick to a very strict diet.I too generally only have bowel motions in the morning. It seems to be encouraged by having breakfast. My diet is very high in fibre but i do not use metamucil or laxatives. If I feel I am having a hard time I suck on a few extra mints (as they are a laxative). I recommend having an 'all bran' cereal for anyone with constipation. I also include the highest fibre (wholemeal) bread I can get and make sure i have 4 slices a day (two sandwiches). I find excercise helps me evacuate gas but doesn't help with a bowel movement. Make sure you are drinking heaps of water! If you are having metamucil but not much water it will back you up more! You should be drinking 1.5 - 2ltrs a day (depending on you size, activity levels, and sex).Just remember you are not alone. It is VERY hard dealing with IBS. There are many different extremes...mine is at the high end. I got depression once my IBS got so bad that I could only cope with a strict diet. Its very hard giving up foods that you have previously relied on. And on top of sticking to a strict diet I had to drink heaps of water, excercise, all around my everyday life and if I didn't then I couldn't sleep cos I would feel sick.As for the pain. You may be getting what the doctors call 'fissures'. Basically they are small cuts/tears at the very end of your bowels near the opening. This is most likely to occur if your faeces are particularly hard and difficult to pass. The doctors might be able to help if thats what it is but I normally just add more fibre until it goes away. It could also be hemorrhoids. With pain, you should see a doctor but in my experience it never turns out to be serious.If you have any more queries as to how I deal with it feel free to ask.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

oh wow we both got ibs at the same age-- 14. i've had it for 2 years now. when i was younger i was prone to D, every little thing made me D, but now i'm ibs-a. i'd get super C for a bit and then out of no where i'd be D for a whole day and then back to being C and then later on D again.i've also noticed that it's easier to go when i'm happy and i get D when i get anxious like i have to go somewhere important or i have a big test then BAM







and the discomfort if you don't even go for a day? haha me too and i get pain with it too. have you had any tests done on you to eliminate other problems?edit: oh oops sry didnt read the part where you had a colonoscopy...anyway yeah life sucks when you're like attached to the bathroom







i feel like im being a hassle to others and stuff. gets depressing but yay for antidepressants.2-3 triphala tablets help me sometimes... first time i took it i got really bad D, it was ok after that though


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

*How many of you guys/gals have fibromyalgia? *I do and IBS is one of the many conditions that go along w/IBS. Nerve endings...neuropathy problems are very common w/fibro. I have alot of that........hands, feet, tongue, mouth burn.......and the IBS is pretty darn uncofortable and frustrating also.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

OOOOpss...menat to say..IBS goes along w/ fibro....


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

mitchj,My IBS started when I was 16. It's been almost five years. I'm so absolutely tired of this problem. I can't even explain my despair. I can only go in the morning as well. If I don't really go, then tough luck for me. I spend so many hours in the morning on the toilet. I have to press to go. And that hurts. I need at least two to three different types of laxatives during the day, along with a high fiber diet to get some bowel action the morning. And it is still never complete. It is so bothersome because I end up spending my whole day in the bathroom trying to relieve myself of the discomfort. And you are definitely not alone when you say you feel uncomfortable if you don't go one day. It is massively uncomfortable. I've gone to four different doctors, with no help at all. They are so dismissive. They hear constipation, and they automatically shut off or something. Nothing works and nothing helps. I want some miracle pill. I feel so sad about this. My whole life revolves around pooping. Who knew pooping could be so damn difficult?Have you tried having a spoon of flax seed oil in the morning? Experiment also with vitamin b complex with vitamin c, and magnesium. Magnesium should really help. Sorry my post is so depressing. But I'm kinda on the same boat as you.


----------



## Mitchj (May 16, 2007)

its ok, its just nice to know you are not exactly alone in dealing with this. I do have a Wholegrain cereal, which is high in fiber, i find it helps. One thing i find does help is Epsom salts loading, take a table spoon of it of a night time, than in the morning and you will go for sure and certain. I'm not sure how good it is for you in the long run though.Its interesting that people here often have IBS-D to go with the constipation. See i'v never experienced that, which is kind of why it doesnt feel like IBS too me that much. As for the fissures, i'v never heard of those before, my movements are never overly difficult to pass, its more like a on off switch, if i can go, i can go fine, but most of the time there is just absolutely no hope of going.


----------



## 20111 (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow! I am 56 years old and experience what you all are talking about too. My pain while having a bowel movement was so bad that if I ate something that triggered it, my whole body would ache all day long. Muscles. Joints. Everything. I would also get very chilled. I have dealt with IBS in all forms for over 30 years. I am now retired and that has helped somewhat since I don't really have stress as much as when I as working. But like in a couple of weeks I will be flying from coast to coast and that will trigger it. I take xanax when I fly and that really helps! And my gastro doctor prescribed a low dose anti-depressant that has helped with the pain immensely. I didn't think it would make a difference but it has- even when I have a 'bad' morning (and like you all, it's always morning when I have a bowel movement-I think in my 30+ years of IBS 'life', I have had a bm maybe a dozen times in the afternoon or evening) the pain that lingered all day doesn't anymore. Garlic is my worst IBS trigger food. It took me years and years to figure that out. It's very hard to eat out. I tried Ametizia but it really messed up my head. Didn't like that at all. Tried a powder mixed in some liquid and ended up with alot of painful cramping. But today, since I have been doing pretty well (less pain but still hours in the bathroom) I would try the powder again. Didn't get the cramping so I may keep trying it every day. I also take 4 fiber capsules in the morning with a big glass of water and 2 at night. Sometimes my IBS will wake me up during the night with what I call, churnin' and burnin' but that has happened less (it's not completely gone but the pain is less) with the anti-depressant. It wasn't till I retired-about 3 years after my husband-that he really understood what I have been dealing with. He never really understood or comprehended what my life was/is like with IBS. I had an upper GI and small bowel look-at a few weeks ago so that my gastro doctor could see if I have Crohn's. Apparently I don't. I have had no polyps. I do have hemmoroids which bleed after most bowel movements. Well, it's nice to read these postings to see that I am not alone. My 28 year old son apparently has IBS-D. He hasn't seen a doctor about it- he hasn't had a job with benefits till about a year ago. So anyway, this is my life as I know it. Nice to meet you all, Judy


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

I take epsom salts once every week or two weeks. Basically, I take it when I have not properly gone for more than four to five days. That stuff is harsh.


----------



## Mitchj (May 16, 2007)

Karma said:


> I take epsom salts once every week or two weeks. Basically, I take it when I have not properly gone for more than four to five days. That stuff is harsh.


its kind of unpleasant. But i do find it helps to clear you out if you only take it once. Define harsh?


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

It's the biggest joke to hear a doctor tell you that fiber will solve your constipation problems. Study after study shows that for all but the most beginning stages of constipation or IBS-C, fiber is only one part of the solution. It's a _necessary_ part, but not _sufficient_ for relief. Why GI docs continue to push this idea of fiber-as-king is beyond me. Don't they read their medical journals? These articles slap them in the face nearly every month! I think they don't have any other recommendations, so they push the one they know.However, the type of fiber we take _might_ be helpful. Metamucil can be very harsh for some people. I hate it. I liked Citracil a little better and I like Fiber Choice tablets much better. However, my best fiber is Acacia fiber, which I get from Heather's Tummy Care line. She has IBS and has developed products to help with the symptoms. It is less harsh than any other fiber I've tried.I think it's pretty common for those of us with C to have a much smaller window of opportunity to have a BM. Many people can just have a BM whenever their bowel fills up. Not us lucky souls. We have to have the stars aligned, the lighting just right, and the right color shirt on. For me, like many others, it has to be in the morning and I have to have sat in a chair for an hour or so. If those conditions aren't met (like on the weekend), it ain't happening. I don't let it bother me. If you are really stuck, use a Fleet suppository. You don't want to use them every day, but for occasional use, my doctor says they are fine and they can relieve a lot of pressure. This way, your bowels can empty somewhat and not get so far behind. So they are in some ways preventing future problems.


----------



## 14529 (Feb 1, 2007)

you're so totallyyyyy right cloverleaf. Why do doctors hail fiber as the king. If that worked, why would we be spending money and time to be seeing them?The epson salts are harsh in the sense that...i get diarrhea all day (which is good for me), but it makes my stomach feel so weird all day. Nothing gives me diarrhea, and the way that epsom salts do, i can't imagine what they're doing to my insides.


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

OMG if fiber was the answer, I would be cured of all bowel diseases known to mankind


----------



## Mitchj (May 16, 2007)

Karma said:


> The epson salts are harsh in the sense that...i get diarrhea all day (which is good for me), but it makes my stomach feel so weird all day. Nothing gives me diarrhea, and the way that epsom salts do, i can't imagine what they're doing to my insides.


Thats what concerns me most. I can find releif, but i realise im going to have to live with this, for hopefully another 50 or 60 years of my life, so i can't be destroying my bowl completely. Very nice post cloverleaf, i'v got the feeling you have been dealing with this for a long time.


----------

